# AL noob coming down to do some shark fishing



## brianmc03 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm from North Alabama (just South of Huntsville) and the boys and I are coming down next weekend (22-24) to do some shark fishing. We finally get to make a trip to the beach without the boss lady's so were going to make the most of it. I've done a decent amount of shark fishing in Alabama, but haven't caught anything huge. I've read several threads and saw several fishin spots mentioned. Anybody gonna be out this weekend doing some fishing? Were not interested in keeping any (if anybody is) and would love to get with someone that uses a kayak to possibly see some big ones get caught.


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

i will be out of town, but hit up devinsdad... He does well. Yall can borrow my kayak if needed


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Wayne, you working tonight ? It looks like the rain is going to lighten up around 2pm. Gary and I were gonna head out to fish around 6ish.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Brian- We usually go every weekend, weather permitting, and you and the boys are welcome to join us anytime. BeerItSelf and I are going tonight if the rain slows up. Otherwise, keep in touch about the weekend you will be here.

BeerItSelf has a kayak and CallMeQuiq does as well so we are covered with that. I would suggest going through the forum and reading up on some of the shark fishing reports to get some good info. Fishing for sharks off the beach is quite a bit different from doing so on a boat so the more info/tips you get, the better you will be prepared. 

There are quite a few important details that really need to be applied in order to be successful. Your bait, the type, freshness. Leaders, hooks, swivels & how they are made. Even how you hook you bait is very important. And getting her from the waters edge to the beach. Ask CallMeQuiq how much difficulty we had getting his huge nurse shark on the shore!

Many think of sharks as scavengers that will eat anythind dead sitting on the bottom. This couldn't be any more false. Anyway, let us know as we get closer to your trip and we would enjoy adding another sharker to our group!


----------



## brianmc03 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I'll be gathering some things up around here and probably catch some bait before I come just for the heck of it. 

Are there some places to pick up coated leaders down there or is it something you do yourself? 

We will be getting there Friday afternoon in the 6pm range and are staying at the Hampton Inn on the beach until Sunday morning.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Brian- beeritself and I went tonight and got a total shutout. Fished from about 6:30p-10p and not one single run. But, that means they are waiting for you and the boys to get here. ;o)

Anyway, he and I discussed your trip and would like to schedule a trip Friday evening pretty close to where you will be staying. We are going to try the Gulf side as long as the surf isn't too rough. Send me or him a PM with some contact info so we can narrow down the trip details. We are going to fish a few miles west of your hotel.


----------



## brianmc03 (Jul 16, 2011)

Had fun, glad to meet y'all. Maybe we'll have better luck tomorrow!


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

Tell us how you do.

Good Luck!


----------

